# Where can I find this rom?



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

I know it is not allow to give link for rom, but there is problem.

https://www.romhacking.net/translations/4304/

This translation for Pokemon Diamond for NES version.   I search on google and I kept searching everywhere I can find, but nothing in dust. 
I don't know if this person is trying to rip it off on us for no reason.   There is nothing I can find.   Maybe this translation can be fake.   Maybe can be photo editor to put make look like real translation. 

If this is real, then why this rom is not in exist on website?  There is nothing I can find.   I tried nes romset.  I tried to find it pirate rom website.  

I remember there is one website does exist for rom like this translation.   But now, it gone and I can't find other website.

If you know where to find it or right name of rom, then PM me.   Thanks.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> I know it is not allow to give link for rom, but there is problem.
> 
> https://www.romhacking.net/translations/4304/
> 
> ...



It is not actually licensed by Nintendo. It is made by Shenzen Jincota. Obviously, it must be bootleg. You gotta find it somewhere. Not licensed by Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

I mean, if it was still operational, I would suggest that one paradisaical site, but it's down, so it's gotta be somewhere


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2019)

I just found the rom easily I simply googled the rom name lol. And no I won't pm you @bradzx where to find it as it is also against site rules to pm links to roms.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I just found the rom easily I simply googled the rom name lol. And no I won't pm you @bradzx where to find it as it is also against site rules to pm links to roms.



PMs aren't really an issue unless they're reported, doesn't mean I condone it, just saying that PMs can't be read by staff unless they've been flagged. As far as I know.


----------



## migles (Mar 11, 2019)

apparently there is a conflict of names.
the rom for that translation is the pokemon platinum one.
i just tested it, it works.
i found it by searching the "KT-008 PCB" part. the file SHA-1 in the translation page confirms the pokemon platinum rom is the right one that the ips file wants, but i can't find out what that "ROM SHA-1" belongs to...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> PMs aren't really an issue unless they're reported, doesn't mean I condone it, just saying that PMs can't be read by staff unless they've been flagged. As far as I know.


Yes but asking directly for the link to be pm'd to him as he does in the first post is gonna flag up to the site staff to check his PMs.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes but asking directly for the link to be pm'd to him as he does in the first post is gonna flag up to the site staff to check his PMs.




yeah just a friendly reminder, don't ask for or share rom here on gbatemp, I'm sure people can just confirm to him that the rom exists so he can persist a little harder to find it


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I just found the rom easily I simply googled the rom name lol. And no I won't pm you @bradzx where to find it as it is also against site rules to pm links to roms.


Do you think I am that stupid to use rom name?  Read it again.   I search everything even rom name.  Nothing I can find NES version.   Only I found is rip off name of Pokemon Diamond on NES and rip off name for Kou Dai Guai Shou - Zuan Shi Ban on GBC.  Nothing I can find original rom.   So don't try make fun of me for my effort to find it.


----------



## migles (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> Do you think I am that stupid to use rom name?  Read it again.   I search everything even rom name.  Nothing I can find NES version.   Only I found is rip off name of Pokemon Diamond on NES and rip off name for Kou Dai Guai Shou - Zuan Shi Ban on GBC.  Nothing I can find original rom.   So don't try make fun of me for my effort to find it.


dude you need to work in your temper.. if they are giving stupid answers, thank them for their time and ignore... they are just trying to help...

i just gave my 2 cents made a little different research approach and i figured out the issue as i explained above...
if you going to answer like this i will just ignore your asking for help threads next time..


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> Do you think I am that stupid to use rom name?  Read it again.   I search everything even rom name.  Nothing I can find NES version.   Only I found is rip off name of Pokemon Diamond on NES and rip off name for Kou Dai Guai Shou - Zuan Shi Ban on GBC.  Nothing I can find original rom.   So don't try make fun of me for my effort to find it.


Dude calm the fuck down not my fault I found it and you can't.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2019)

All I can say is that looking up the "proper" name gave me a few results. Also got the D/P bootlegs with it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2019)

Memoir said:


> All I can say is that looking up the "proper" name gave me a few results. Also got the D/P bootlegs with it.


Exactly my point lol.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Dude calm the fuck down not my fault I found it and you can't.


 Not my fault that I get mad because you get show off that you found it and refuse to help me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> Not my fault that I get mad because you get show off that you found it and refuse to help me.


It's against site rules to tell you where to find it my friend. Sorry I refuse get myself banned from this site for posting links to copyrighted material. And if my inocent post makes you angry then this site is not for you as other members will post a HELL of a lot worse than what I did trust me.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 11, 2019)

Try Bing! Try duckduckgo. Google doesn't always come up with the best results.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Try Bing! Try duckduckgo. Google doesn't always come up with the best results.


Ah I forgot about Bing.   *Soft snort laugh*  I am sorry.   Duckduckgo?   I never heard it that before.   Duckduckgo.   Ha!   Man you made it perfect time to cheer me up for bad day.  XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 11, 2019)

Someone made a pokemon bootleg game on inferior hardware it was based on? That's crazy talk! Like playing Final Fantasy 7 on nes. Who would make such a thing!?


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Someone made a pokemon bootleg game on inferior hardware it was based on? That's crazy talk! Like playing Final Fantasy 7 on nes. Who would make such a thing!?


Oh yeah.  I play that game before and man it almost like FF1 style in FF7 version. But I didnt play rest of them because I only play in beginning and I do not know where is save station at.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes but asking directly for the link to be pm'd to him as he does in the first post is gonna flag up to the site staff to check his PMs.



Of course, in this case, one should tread carefully.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> Oh yeah.  I play that game before and man it almost like FF1 style in FF7 version. But I didnt play rest of them because I only play in beginning and I do not know where is save station at.


Wait, that's a real thing!? I was joking, like making a nes version of donkey kong country.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, that's a real thing!? I was joking, like making a nes version of donkey kong country.


Yes it is real.   You can find it on Romhacking.   I dont think I have it with me because I lost it long time ago.    You should try it out for FF7 in nes version.  It fun.   They have that game for dkc in nes as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

bradzx said:


> Yes it is real.   You can find it on Romhacking.   I dont think I have it with me because I lost it long time ago.    You should try it out for FF7 in nes version.  It fun.   They have that game for dkc in nes as well.



Not a big fan of the NES bootlegs, but the concept behind them is kinda cool.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> PMs aren't really an issue unless they're reported, doesn't mean I condone it, just saying that PMs can't be read by staff unless they've been flagged. As far as I know.


You wanna bet on that? I don't want warez floating around here, PMs or not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> You wanna bet on that? I don't want warez floating around here, PMs or not.



I'm an idiot, I won't do that. Sorry


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm an idiot, I won't do that. Sorry


HA! No you are not. I just don't want people to get the impression that sending stuff around in a PM makes it ok.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> HA! No you are not. I just don't want people to get the impression that sending stuff around in a PM makes it ok.



I'm sorry, I'll be good. Besides, most NES bootlegs are trash, but I get the point.


----------



## carefreeworld (Mar 14, 2019)

You'll find it if you search for Pokemon Platinum (KT-008 PCB)(Ch)
All i can really do to help.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 14, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> You wanna bet on that? I don't want warez floating around here, PMs or not.


BORTZ doesn't want us to know his secret..


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 14, 2019)

bradzx said:


> I know it is not allow to give link for rom, but there is problem.
> 
> https://www.romhacking.net/translations/4304/
> 
> ...



I found part 2 and part 3 on some Russian forum, but part 1 isn't there.
Which part is this IPS patch even for? All 3 Diamond parts are on the same site as that Pokemon Platinum one but I guess it doesn't matter because the patch is made for Platinum anyway...

Edit: Searching for the term mentioned above works. I assume that version is all in one, but I have no idea.
BTW, it doesn't work in Nestopia. FCEUX works though.


----------



## cots (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't see how linking to an unofficial unlicensed homebrew game made by amateur developers for a the NES is breaking any rules. Has anyone looked at the downloads section on this site?!?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 14, 2019)

cots said:


> I don't see how linking to an unofficial unlicensed homebrew game made by amateur developers for a the NES is breaking any rules. Has anyone looked at the downloads section on this site?!?


Even if it's unlicensed that doesn't make it any less copyrighted. They don't give away the ROM for free.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh i can confirm its real. I found the rom on a Russian site and downloaded it. It was dumped back in 2014.
Id like to tell you the site that has it but its against the rules.

I was gonna post a screen shot but id probably be breaking the rules


----------



## bradzx (Mar 15, 2019)

Staff, lock this thread.  It already got answer that I am looking for.


----------

